# Septum Piercings...



## dprogram

I was curious b/c I have mine and see lots of people on this site (specifically) with their septum pierced and it appears to be common among people of similar mindsets. Also how long have you had it done and why?


----------



## Gudj

It's sort of like what shaving yr head means to skinheads... but to oogles.


----------



## dylann

i had mine for a year. i just took it out though becuase i grew up and realized it was wack


----------



## dprogram

Makes sense in a way. I love shaving my head too. Now I'm growing it long for some fucked up reason...

I remember when I got mine. I had 4 in each ear and it seemed like the only place left to go next. 

Then I had my labret...then moved up to a lip piercing...then had nipples done...snake bites...eyebrows

ahh fuggit...just curious if there was some underlying form of rebellion within humanity I wasn't able to understand...


----------



## DisPanik

Got mine for 5 years maybe. Love it. Can't take it off it feel strange when I don't have it. Doesn't mean anything though just my favorite piercings. I don't like them except this. Prefer tattoos


----------



## GhostWithTheMost

Ive had my septum pierced since I was 16 (Im 32 now) and have it stretched to a 4 gauge..still love it.


----------



## nellylikewoah

ive had mine for going on ten years now, my friend paid for it when i was a senior in high school. i used to buy jewelry for it til i kept losing the balls from playing it with or turning it up. i havent had an jewelry in it for about three years and its still open. i think its rather cute on most people.


----------



## 3knd

"Squat Rings"
...Yep. I got mine Pierced outside on a sidewalk. Yeah, I'm cool Like that.


----------



## Lilly

its bean pierced since I was about 16 and I did it cuz no body had it done around here... so kinda a rebellion but after awhile it was just awesome... did it in my bathroom


----------



## Jawline

I've had mine about four years now, i usually don't have a ring in it though. I just have a tunnel in there to hold it open.


----------



## DoctorApocalypse

I got mine done in 97, got it up to 5/8" and then got my nostrils punched and stretched to 1/2" and shit was gettin a bit too crowded so I decided to take my septum out a few years ago, the hole is still about 1/2" though and sometimes I wera a big ass circular barbell thru it.


----------



## nostrumfiend

got a piece of moose antler shaped like a regular ring through mine


----------



## FLoP

Mine turns 10 in October. I don't like it actually. I don't think it fits my face. I have to be selective of jewelry because I have a big nose and the piece rubs against my septum cartilage In a weird way and that shit sucks after a bit. Ive recently started trying to wear it again, but I don't have any thing I like to wear in it.


----------



## Matt Derrick

i got mine about 10 years ago, still love it, but don't wear stuff in it very often, mostly since im just trying to find a piece of jewelry that doesn't look like every other one out there. lately ive been lazy and wearing a hoop with no balls on it. it's about a 10 gauge. it's interesting since ive had it for so long it never closes up.


----------



## Pheonix

My septum was one of my first piercings cause I could hid it by flipping it up inside my nose. But once I started putting holes in my body I couldn't stop until about 7 years ago when I lost 16 of my 28 piercings when I went to jail and then I started working again and just lost interest in piercings when I'm just going to lose them anyways. After that I split my tongue and started working on my ink instead. Body mods that can't get lost or taken away in jail. My septum is still there even thou I never have jewelry in it anymore all the stretching I did to it, it will never close up now but I did lose my second septum piercing in jail cause it was new.


----------



## dime

Had one for over 7 years and it got ripped out. Only after I had it up to a 2 gauge for a little over a year.


----------



## dharma bum

i've had mine for about 6 years now. been back and forth from a 10g to a 6g. i think that's a 10g in the picture but that was a while ago. the only thing i don't like about it is the breathing restriction when i'm trying to sleep and that i can't FULLY pick my nose anymore. other than that, i don't mind/notice it unless i look in a mirror, which i rarely do anyway. 
right now i have a flesh tunnel in it.


----------



## Sydney

I got mine pierced when i was 13. But getting arrested with so much jewelry sucks and i got tired of re-piercing all the bullshit i had in my face. now i don't even wear earrings anymore.


----------



## kennacoconut

I've had mine since right before I turned 19, and I'm 20 now. I got it because at age 15 someone told me that it would look cute on me.. so when I was sick of piercing my ears, already had 6 piercings in my tongue, nipples, sternum, wrist, eyebrow, lip, and all that jazz... hated nostril piercings.. so the septum piercing logically followed.

Of all my piercings it is now my favorite. I can flip it up for work. And this may be a coincidence, but since getting it done my allergies have pretty much gone away. It might be a coincidence. I'm not sure.


----------



## Pheonix

kennacoconut said:


> I've had mine since right before I turned 19, and I'm 20 now. I got it because at age 15 someone told me that it would look cute on me.. so when I was sick of piercing my ears, already had 6 piercings in my tongue, nipples, sternum, wrist, eyebrow, lip, and all that jazz... hated nostril piercings.. so the septum piercing logically followed.
> 
> Of all my piercings it is now my favorite. I can flip it up for work. And this may be a coincidence, but since getting it done my allergies have pretty much gone away. It might be a coincidence. I'm not sure.


 
It's a coincidence, I have many friends with bad allergies that have septum piercings of all gauges, they still have allergies. I usually get a runny nose when I put jewelry in my septum so I never put jewelry in my septum.


----------



## Deleted member 5971

Gudj said:


> It's sort of like what shaving yr head means to skinheads... but to oogles.


whats an oogle


----------



## nellylikewoah

ResistExplore said:


> whats an oogle


 
www.tumblr.com/tagged/oogle


----------

